# Au secours... Automator et gros tri de photos



## DaVlad (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,  

Je suis sur Automator depuis quelques jours et je craque!!! 

Préambule : 
- Je suis sur Snow Leopard 
- Je sais trier des photos, les renommer de manière séquentielle, ou en ajoutant la date 

Mais je souhaiterai que Automator : 
- retrouve toutes les photos d'un disque externe (je sais faire) 
- les renomme de la façon suivante : AnnéeMoisJour_photo 

Aujourd'hui, pour arriver à un tri approchant je suis obligé de passer par un renommage séquentiel 
Mais je ne veux pas du tout ça! 

Est-il possible de supprimer automatiquement le "...-1", "...-2", "...-3", etc... de mon tri? 


Dans le cadre d'une action de dossier et si je suis contraint de  faire un tri séquentiel : Comment faire en sorte que lorsque j'ajoute  des photos supplémentaires à un dossier précis, celles-ci se renomment  automatiquement avec le n° suivant ? 

En espérant être clair... et en espérant avoir suffisamment  rechercher (je n'ai rien vu qui aborde totalement mon pb, mais seulement  des cas de pb de tri et renommage simple). 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide 
Bonne journée/soirée 

David


Comme précisé dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", Automator, on en parle dans le forum dont relève l'application à automatiser. Là, ce sont des opérations du Finder, donc, on déménage dans "Mac OS X" !


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2011)

Je séparerais en deux parties :

gérer un événement "ajout de photo" avec déclenchement d'une action en conséquence ; il y a des fils sur ce genre de sujet (je n'ai aucune expérience en la matière).
nommage de fichier ; là je pense qu'i vaut mieux utiliser un script de type AppleScript ou, plus rugueux, en _shell_ (bash, zsh, csh) ou dans un langage de _scripting_ quelconque (perl, ruby, python).


----------

